# First build!



## Sirppi (Apr 23, 2012)

Greetings from Finland!

I've been making a bass for myself for a while, and here's the story so far:

Specs:

35" scale
2x EMG 40DC
5 strings
Wenge/teak/maple/walnut
Rosewood fretboard

The first design, soon to be modified:






The bottom one is the final design:





The inlay:


































Wenge/teak/maple/teak/wenge sandwiches:









The center block is walnut/maple/walnut/maple/walnut and dyed bird's eye maple in between each layer:













Cutting the headstock angle:


----------



## Sirppi (Apr 23, 2012)

The monsters:





Truss rod channel routing jig:













Body routing template:









Hair (?) shot: 




(Hangs 50cm behind my back)

Body routing:


----------



## supercolio (Apr 23, 2012)

Really really really nice for a first time builder! Keep it up !


----------



## xeonblade (Apr 23, 2012)

DAT ROSEWOOD. Kinda looks too dark


----------



## sytraxiplague (Apr 23, 2012)

This is awesome. Loving the wood choices.


----------



## Purelojik (Apr 23, 2012)

fuck now that is some insanely clean work man!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 23, 2012)

Great choices of wood and a cool looking inlay! Can't wait to see this finish up.


----------



## Empryrean (Apr 23, 2012)

Those red laminates are a beautiful touch!


----------



## supercolio (Apr 24, 2012)

Guess who has a chance to play this beast when it's completed :3


----------



## eddiewarlock (Apr 24, 2012)

beautiful!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 24, 2012)

This is looking beautiful! Hard to beleive it's a first build!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Apr 24, 2012)

scherzo1928 said:


> This is looking beautiful! Hard to beleive it's a first build!



Agreed- 
Can't wait to see it getting shaped so the sandwich layers will peek through and fulfill their destiny.


----------



## Sirppi (Apr 26, 2012)

A BIG thank you for everyone  (I'll promise to make a guitar next )


----------



## tommychains (Apr 26, 2012)

very nice grain with the woods. Good luck!


----------



## ElRay (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice! 

Added the "member built" tag.

Don't for get to post here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...1-guitars-built-members-ss-org-pic-heavy.html when she's done.

Ray


----------



## asher (Apr 27, 2012)

Pikka Bird said:


> Agreed-
> Can't wait to see it getting shaped so the sandwich layers will peek through and fulfill their destiny.



This x1000.


----------



## JStraitiff (Apr 27, 2012)

Looks good dude.


----------



## Sirppi (Apr 28, 2012)

Pikka Bird said:


> Agreed-
> Can't wait to see it getting shaped so the sandwich layers will peek through and fulfill their destiny.



Me neither 

Next friday I'll go get the other pup, no money for both at the moment  Also, the Dimarzios for my Agile are on their way!


----------



## aaron_rose (Apr 28, 2012)

this is excellent.


----------



## vansinn (May 2, 2012)

Very nice work! And a cool way of routing the whole shebang using a one piece template.

I'm especially interested in how that low F# will work out on 35" scale.
I've been thinking of F# on my 7-stringer, but held back thinking 35" isn't enough.
Hopefully you'll make some sound clips


----------



## Sirppi (May 2, 2012)

vansinn said:


> Very nice work! And a cool way of routing the whole shebang using a one piece template.
> 
> I'm especially interested in how that low F# will work out on 35" scale.
> I've been thinking of F# on my 7-stringer, but held back thinking 35" isn't enough.
> Hopefully you'll make some sound clips



Thank you! 
This bass has a 35" scale and is "especially built for F# tuning" so I think the scale lenght is enough.


----------



## Sirppi (May 4, 2012)

Pointless update: Today I'll go get the EMG and the fifth string


----------



## Sirppi (May 17, 2012)

I haven't been able to go to the workshop for a couple of weeks, so I've planned the next build a tiny bit. It's going to be a seven-string but almost everything about it is open. I'd like to hear some ideas


----------



## Sirppi (May 27, 2012)

Finally some progress  
Some rounding:










The final outline of the fretboard:





At this point the bass got to see her future home for the first time. I think she likes it in here 

Excessive use of tape:













No shaping of the neck yet:





The scarf-jointed piece isn't perfectly aligned, but will be covered with a veneer of some sort. 





Some holes drilled:






And that's it for today! Hoping to get into routing the cavities soon.


----------



## vansinn (May 27, 2012)

Cool progress!



Sirppi said:


> I haven't been able to go to the workshop for a couple of weeks, so I've planned the next build a tiny bit. It's going to be a seven-string but almost everything about it is open. I'd like to hear some ideas



Bass or guitar?
If it's a bass, I'd recommend you examine your playing style/habits to determine how wide a neck will be playable.
My 7-string bass is fine up until 6-7th fret; after this it feels too wide for my size hands.
A slimmer neck with les string spacing at the bridge would partly remedy this.


----------



## Sirppi (May 28, 2012)

vansinn said:


> Cool progress!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's going to be a guitar, but if I ever make a seven-string bass, I'll remember that, thanks


----------



## Sirppi (May 5, 2013)

Long time no progress, until now!

Some shit happened about a half a year ago, which leaded to the loss of access to the workshop I started this bass in. At the moment, I've managed to get my own router, and I did some cutting in my friends (supercolio  ) tiny workshop. Today I started building a router "table"  :






I still have to gather the courage to visit the workshop to get my radius block and fret material...


----------



## muffinbutton (May 5, 2013)

This looks great man. Can't wait to see it finished. Go get your fret stuff and radius block as soon as you can. you've had to wait long enough without any progress it seems.


----------



## Sirppi (May 5, 2013)

muffinbutton said:


> This looks great man. Can't wait to see it finished. Go get your fret stuff and radius block as soon as you can. you've had to wait long enough without any progress it seems.



Thanks man 

The router table thingy is ready, moves smoothly


----------



## muffinbutton (May 5, 2013)

Nice. I'm getting some tools for my build tomorrow. Still need to find a planer though.


----------



## Sirppi (May 5, 2013)

muffinbutton said:


> Nice. I'm getting some tools for my build tomorrow. Still need to find a planer though.



Yeah, I've been lurking around your thread 






The neck has been thicknessed (?) as far as the router goes at the moment, the rest I'll do by hand with a rasp.


----------



## Sirppi (May 6, 2013)

So I'm going to buy the licence for the EndurNeck, but I feel like a dick for starting to shape the neck a bit already  Today's main goals are to shape the volute and the headstock.


----------



## Sirppi (May 6, 2013)

As usual, didn't achieve the goals, but I shaped the neck and heel roughly


----------



## ridner (May 6, 2013)

threads like this make me laugh at how terrible my attempt at a build would be


----------



## Sirppi (May 6, 2013)

ridner said:


> threads like this make me laugh at how terrible my attempt at a build would be



Wait until you see the neck, I really attacked it with the rasp


----------



## muffinbutton (May 6, 2013)

Sirppi said:


> Wait until you see the neck, I really attacked it with the rasp



pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Sirppi (May 6, 2013)

muffinbutton said:


> pics or it didn't happen.



Tomorrow


----------



## muffinbutton (May 6, 2013)

Why you gotta tease me like that?


----------



## Sirppi (May 6, 2013)

muffinbutton said:


> Why you gotta tease me like that?



Now I'll have some time to throw some sandpaper at the neck


----------



## muffinbutton (May 6, 2013)

Fine. *pouts*


----------



## Sirppi (Aug 4, 2013)

Finally bought the EndurNeck license! Pics to follow.


----------



## Sirppi (Aug 4, 2013)

The neck shape doesn't show very well, but I promised pics


----------



## Pikka Bird (Aug 4, 2013)

Wow, that fourth picture makes it look like you had almost chopped the headstock off. I had to go back up to make sure you hadn't. The whole thing still looks stellar, undoubtedly.


----------



## muffinbutton (Aug 4, 2013)

You said tomorrow. It's been two months. Looks good though.


----------



## Sirppi (Aug 4, 2013)

muffinbutton said:


> You said tomorrow. It's been two months. Looks good though.



Let's just say I met this woman aaaand...  But more work on this from now on!


----------



## Sirppi (Aug 7, 2013)

Should I carve the body sleeker, mayones style?


----------



## Sirppi (Sep 11, 2013)

This project is slow as hell, but I started shaping the headstock 

Woof:


----------



## Neilzord (Sep 13, 2013)

Its looking epic especially for a first time build!. Keep up the good work. 

I Love the red separating the layers, Nice Touch!


----------



## Sirppi (Sep 13, 2013)

Neilzord said:


> Its looking epic especially for a first time build!. Keep up the good work.
> 
> I Love the red separating the layers, Nice Touch!





News: I'm going to an luthiery school next year  For a couple of years I've been planning to start a business and making instruments as a full-time job. Now my dream is becoming reality


----------



## Sirppi (Oct 28, 2013)

Decided to stop being a lazy bitch, shaping the neck, volute and headstock some more... Pics to follow. Sorry for the slow progress


----------



## Sirppi (Oct 28, 2013)

More tomorrow


----------



## nugget666 (Oct 28, 2013)

looking good already !


----------



## Sithman55 (Oct 28, 2013)

thats so badass man


----------



## Sirppi (Oct 30, 2013)

Breathed a thousand tons of dust on monday, I feel like crap. No work until weekend


----------



## darren (Oct 30, 2013)

Sirppi said:


> Breathed a thousand tons of dust on monday, I feel like crap. No work until weekend



PLEASE wear a good mask/respirator, especially if you have inadequate dust collection!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 30, 2013)

This is looking really nice! I love the wood choices!


----------



## Sirppi (Oct 31, 2013)

No more dust going to my lungs!


----------



## Sirppi (Oct 31, 2013)

Slowly but surely


----------



## dudeskin (Oct 31, 2013)

love it dude, thats the same idea i have with the endurneck, i might go rick toone though.

p.s, that mask is a bare minimum really. they dont fit faces very well and get clogged up really fast. 
id spend some extra dosh and get something better man.
£30 is all you need.


----------



## patata (Oct 31, 2013)

Damn I took way too less pictures on mine!


----------



## HellGamer666 (Oct 31, 2013)

Looks sweet. Surprising to see that it's your first build; you really know what you're doing, aha. Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Sirppi (Nov 26, 2013)

Finally got a bearing-guided router bit (Thanks to Supercolio for borrowing it to me!) so the neck is now at it's final width.


----------



## Sirppi (Dec 3, 2013)

The electronics cavity:


























Could be cleaner, but I'm happy with it  Next thing to buy is a good respirator. As said, the small mask is barely helping.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Dec 3, 2013)

Sirppi said:


> Could be cleaner, but I'm happy with it  Next thing to buy is a good respirator. As said, the small mask is barely helping.



I'm using one of these with a small particle filter and I'm still dying from dust-inhalation.


----------



## Sirppi (Dec 3, 2013)

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> I'm using one of these with a small particle filter and I'm still dying from dust-inhalation.



I was looking to buy this:




+some filters, although I have no idea what these options mean:

Moldex 8060 P1D
Moldex 8010 P2SD
Moldex 8080 P3D
Moldex 8100 A1
Moldex 8500 A2
Moldex 8900 ABEK1

Filter types of course, but I'll have to do some googling...

E: Wikipedia helps 

Class Filter penetration limit (at 95 L/min air flow)
P1 Filters at least 80% of airborne particles
P2 Filters at least 94% of airborne particles
P3 Filters at least 99.95% of airborne particles

Type Use range
A Organic gasses and vapours
AX Gasses/vapours boiling in low temperatures
B Non-organic gasses/vapours, for example chlorine or hydrogen sulfide
E Acidic gasses, for example sulphur dioxide
K Ammonia and some organic amine compounds
HG Mercury

Hopefully this saves somebody some googling


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Dec 3, 2013)

Sirppi said:


> Breathed a thousand tons of dust on monday, I feel like crap. No work until weekend



Definitely wear a mask!!! I buy a cheap pack of N95 masks and use one for no more than a few days, throw it out and get a fresh one and I also prop open a door with a fan blowing in fresh air from outside. I do this at all times when I'm sanding and using any kind of tools that create dust yet I still get occasional allergy problems. I also use plenty of hearing protection as well when running power tools, often using both ear plugs and headphone style ear covers.


----------



## Sirppi (Dec 3, 2013)

DistinguishedPapyrus said:


> Definitely wear a mask!!! I buy a cheap pack of N95 masks and use one for no more than a few days, throw it out and get a fresh one and I also prop open a door with a fan blowing in fresh air from outside. I do this at all times when I'm sanding and using any kind of tools that create dust yet I still get occasional allergy problems. I also use plenty of hearing protection as well when running power tools, often using both ear plugs and headphone style ear covers.



Yeah, I've been using those disposable masks now, and these:




As the temperature has been around 0° Celsius, I really don't want to open the garage door


----------



## Sirppi (Dec 22, 2013)

As I moved some pictures inside dropbox, they disappeared from here -.- Maybe I'll repost them when the bass is complete, like a complete final pictorial of the build.


----------



## jemfloral (Dec 22, 2013)

this build is incredible, especially for a first build!


----------



## Sirppi (Jan 8, 2014)

jemfloral said:


> this build is incredible, especially for a first build!



Thanks man


----------



## Sirppi (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Sirppi (Apr 19, 2014)

Now I just need to borrow the router bit from Supercolio again


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Apr 19, 2014)

^^^ LOL, love the Lego template... makes me wonder what else legos can do for a guitar, maybe a lego pickguard? hmmm...

looks awesome so far, nice work on the lamination, both neck and body.


----------



## Sirppi (Apr 19, 2014)

DistinguishedPapyrus said:


> maybe a lego pickguard? hmmm..



MUST. DO. THIS.


----------



## Sirppi (Jul 30, 2014)

Finally started the carving, after A LOT of time... Neck's almost finished, too.


----------



## Sirppi (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Pikka Bird (Jul 30, 2014)

Damn, it wasn't too many days ago I was wondering what had become of this. Good to see it's still going on, and the progress is good.


----------



## immortalx (Jul 30, 2014)

This is a first build?????  You have some balls and some skills my friend


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Jul 30, 2014)

Wow this thing is looking great!

I like how you've got the tuners angled back, kind of a cool touch


----------



## Sirppi (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks a lot guys  Some room for the belly:





...And that shall be it for today, I'm sweating my brains out


----------



## Sirppi (Sep 11, 2014)

I really should get my lazy ass on finishing this... And making a thread for my 27" weirdo tele project


----------

